# Suggested Oil change frequency



## nlindberg (Mar 8, 2015)

Just curious if I should change my oil every 5 or 10k miles. 
2012 Passat S 2.5L. Currently just hit 5,000 miles since I purchased now at 26900 miles.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Best to just use the recommendation from VW. Frequency depends on how you are using the vehicle.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

Oil is cheaper than engines. Always err on the side of caution. If you think you have been abusing the car and driving it hard change it more often. if all you do is causally drive around town change it less often.


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

It's every 10k. Unless you're driving it hard, its a waste of money to do it before then.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Make sure you're using the appropriate classification of oil (for my TSI, it's VW502 00). Personally, I won't go 10K on any OCI even if it's full synth. I'll do 4500-5K.

AJ


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

And if you really want to be nerdy:

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/motor-oil-101/

Oil: learn it, live it, love it.

AJ


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

5k miles is long enough for me


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

5K or one year, whichever comes first. 10K is optimistic, even from a manufacturer, trying to keep their warranty changes to a minimum.


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Every 5k or 6 months is a cheap way to keep the engine running smooth especially if you have plan on keeping your ride for several years.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lloydD said:


> Every 5k or 6 months is a cheap way to keep the engine running smooth especially if you have plan on keeping your ride for several years.


How does oil used for 10k miles cause the engine to not run smoothly? What technically does that second 5k miles do that causes an issue?


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

I've changed my TDI's oil every 10K miles since it was new. It currently has 330K miles on it and runs like a watch. Changing it more often would have been a waste of money.

But if it gives peace of mind to change it more often, then do it. :thumbup:


----------



## DrPfeffer (Oct 18, 2015)

I have always had too many cars, but the result of that has been low mileage on each. The '09 Camry just turned 60K miles and the '10 Tundra (this is not a misprint) is just shy of 15K miles. The one-year old Highlander has a little over 5K and my GTI bought this past September just turned 500 (two zeros). Even the '03 Mercedes has just 104K.

I've become accustomed to changing the oil based on time, not mileage. Every 6 months has become the routine.

When I used to travel more (earlier in my career), I'd change every 5,000 miles.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Pickleheadguy said:


> It's every 10k. Unless you're driving it hard, its a waste of money to do it before then.





MattRabbit said:


> I've changed my TDI's oil every 10K miles since it was new.


Same here - except when it is more than a year, then I change at 12 months; and in my Passat V6 I use synthetic every 6,000 - 8,000 miles.


----------



## golftimemachine (Feb 7, 2016)

*my experience with oil as car gets older*

Be careful about the oil that says it lasts 5-10-or 15k before a change.
My Mk4 Golf is at 146000. And I've religiously changed oil and filter every 4000.
One time I let this synthetic oil go for 9000 miles, it caused pre-ignition and destroyed 2 sparkplugs, needed a tow, and a expensive sparkplug replace at
VW. Why?
Because as a mk4 gets older, the fuelpump may be getting less efficient, the only warning is very subtile: (slight missing and a little worse mileage, etc). 
Also other factors. 
All this results in imperfect gas burn,
Which causes more gas to collect in the oil, and if the oil is in there for more than say-8000 miles, you might get a pre-igniting of it, which will destroy plugs, wreck cat
convertor, and stalls you on the highway with only 2 good plugs still good.

So the 15000 mile oil will (technically) last that long, but for any reason if you are getting unburned gas in the oil, that is a timebomb for problems after say 6000 to 9000 miles.
PS: Signs of fuelpump going out: mileage slowly getting worse, less pep in the engine, slight missing, stronger gas smell in oil at oil changes.
incidently- the fuelpump repair in the mk4 is extremely easy- you can do that yourself and save hundreds, but that's for another post.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

golftimemachine said:


> ....One time I let this synthetic oil go for 9000 miles, it caused pre-ignition and destroyed 2 sparkplugs,....


Please explain any technical ready this would be true. You are just being silly I think.


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

*VW Oil Specifications and Service Intervals*



mcseforsale said:


> Make sure you're using the appropriate classification of oil (for my TSI, it's VW502 00). Personally, I won't go 10K on any OCI even if it's full synth. I'll do 4500-5K.
> 
> AJ


Here is a detailed list of oil specifications that apply to Audi/Volkswagen automobiles:
http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php

The following oil specifications are recommended for late-model VW Passats (2012-2016):

*502 00 = VW Standard service interval - Gas engine (USA)*

Many mechanics recommend 4,000 - 5,000 miles as the standard service interval.
A wide variety of manufacturers meet the 502 00 specification.
Viscosity includes SAE 0W-30, 0W-40, 5W-30, and 5W-40.
*504 00 = VW Long service interval - Gas engine (USA)*

The official extended service interval is 10,000 miles.
A relatively small number of oils meet the 504 00 certification compared to 502 00 shown above.
Viscosity is SAE 5W-30.
*507 00 = VW Long service interval - Diesel engine (USA)*

The official extended service interval is 10,000 miles.
A relatively small number of oils meet the 507 00 certification.
Viscosity is SAE 5W-30.
An independent oil analysis can help fine-tune the service interval for your vehicle. Your unique combination of engine condition, oil filter, fuel quality, driving type, and environment (dust/pollen level) determines whether or not your car warrants a shorter or longer oil change interval. . . But as other posters have said, an oil change is very inexpensive compared to an engine rebuild.

Regards,

Qualls
2014 VW Passat TSI


----------



## mark2016 (Feb 8, 2016)

*no idea*

no idea


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

I change mine every 8,000kms. 10,000 the lastest.


----------



## Kittyhawk (Oct 2, 2015)

Just went through the decision making process myself. My 2015 1.8T Passat has been on the road since October 1st. ODO hit 5K early last week. Considering my normal driving, which includes a 50+ mile round trip commute in heavy traffic 5 days per week, I decided on 5K intervals. I'm also considering engine run time just as much as miles driven. The manual pretty much advises this. The 10K interval is obviously for the most routine light driving possible. So, first change will be tomorrow over at my uber mechanic buddy's place. Already picked up my six-pack of Castrol Edge Pro at my local dealer along with OEM filter, plug and washer. Good to go!

Also discovered that oil, filters and related stuff is pretty reasonable at the dealer. Oil is $2 per quart cheaper than at the chain parts store. Having the dealer actually do the change with a full inside/out car wash included is only about $5 more than the cost of the stuff to DIY. Can't beat that. This first time I just wanted to take a good look at everything myself and see how we're doing after the break-in 5K.

In regard to the oil itself, does anyone know if there is any real difference in the Castrol Edge Professional (gold bottle) as compared to the black bottle stuff sold at retailers?


----------



## Kittyhawk (Oct 2, 2015)

Just went through the decision making process myself. My 2015 1.8T Passat has been on the road since October 1st. ODO hit 5K early last week. Considering my normal driving, which includes a 50+ mile round trip commute in heavy traffic 5 days per week, I decided on 5K intervals. I'm also considering engine run time just as much as miles driven. The manual pretty much advises this. The 10K interval is obviously for the most routine light driving possible. So, first change will be tomorrow over at my uber mechanic buddy's place. Already picked up my six-pack of Castrol Edge Pro at my local dealer along with OEM filter, plug and washer. Good to go!

Also discovered that oil, filters and related stuff is pretty reasonable at the dealer. Oil is $2 per quart cheaper than at the chain parts store. Having the dealer actually do the change with a full inside/out car wash included is only about $5 more than the cost of the stuff to DIY. Can't beat that. This first time I just wanted to take a good look at everything myself and see how we're doing after the break-in 5K.

In regard to the oil itself, does anyone know if there is any real difference in the Castrol Edge Professional (gold bottle) as compared to the black bottle stuff sold at retailers?


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

Kittyhawk said:


> . . . In regard to the oil itself, does anyone know if there is any real difference in the Castrol Edge Professional (gold bottle) as compared to the black bottle stuff sold at retailers?


At one point, some of the gold bottles were refined and bottled in the country of Belgium instead of the USA. Please note that Castrol has several synthetic oil products labeled "Edge Professional". They have different weights, specifications, applications. To determine the chemical difference, you must know the *exact* product name and/or code.

Many VW dealerships stock gold bottles of *Castrol EDGE Professional LL03 5W-30*, which is a full synthetic oil. It meets both the *VW 504 00* (gas) and *VW 507 00* (diesel) specifications. Your oil must meet these specs if you choose to follow the 10,000 mile *Extended* Oil Change Interval suggested in late-model VW Passat owner manuals for vehicles being operated under _Optimal_ driving conditions. . . For more frequent oil change intervals, your oil only needs to meet the VW 502 00 specification.

Here is a link product data sheets for a variety of Castrol Edge and Edge Professional products:
http://msdspds.castrol.com/msdspds/...lts?OpenForm&c=USA (US)&l=English (US)&p=edge

Regards,
Qualls
2014 VW Passat 1.8L TSI


----------



## Kittyhawk (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. Performed the oil and filter change this morning along with a good inspection of the top and bottom of the motor. Everything looked great, nice and clean. Should be at 5K anyway. 

The oil that my dealer sold me is Castrol Edge Professional OE 5W-40. Label says made in USA. Specs show VW 501 01 / 502 00 / 505 00. Doesn't say Syntec anywhere, like the Edge black bottles which say "formerly Syntec". No reference to "Titanium Fluid Strength Technology" either, although I seem to remember seeing that on some gold 5QT jugs of 5W-30 at Walmart. Anyway, I'm going to stick with the 5K intervals and will probably keep getting the oil from my dealer. It was a couple of bucks cheaper than my local O'Reilly Auto Parts black bottle stuff. Two local dealers told me that 5W-40 is what the factory fills with and is what you get with service at the dealership. The 5W-40 doesn't seem to be that common in the retail shops. The owner's manual says that 5W-30 or 5W-40 is okay though.


----------

